# Ih 440 baler problems ??



## mnaive (Apr 28, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with an IH 440 baler? I've already spent more money trying to get it repaired than what I paid for the darn thing. One side is not tying at all and the other side is not cutting? Something is out of whack and I can't figure it out. I'm seriously considering cutting my losses and looking for something else and scrapping the 440. GRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## SmallSquare (Apr 10, 2010)

The manual for these is still available at the IH dealer. Not a lot of money and can save time and a lot of frustration. They run best when clean- blow out the hay around the knotters with compressed air. The knotters rotate up by unbolting at the bottom toward the front of the baler. The twine hook springs sometimes get full of hay on the back side and need to be cleaned to hold the twine. The non-cutting side is probably do to a bad knife (small razor blade about the size of your fingernail.) Good luck.


----------

